# "Senden als" und gesendete Mails



## zippir (6. April 2004)

Ich habe den Benutzer EDV auf dem Server mit Exchange-Postfach eingerichtet, damit mein Kolege und ich als "EDV" senden können. Das klappt auch super. Nur wenn ich eine Mail als "EDV" sende, geht die gesendete Mail nicht in den "Gesendete Objekte"-Ordner des Benutzers "EDV" sondern in meinen "Gesendete Objekte"-Ordner. Dies ist ärgerlich, da mein Kolege nicht mitbekommen kann, was ich geschrieben habe. 
Wenn ich eine Regel erstellen will, stürzt mein Outlook ab. Scheint nicht der richtige Weg zu sein.

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Spazz (7. April 2004)

Ja...Tobit David XL ... LoL


----------



## Sway (7. April 2004)

David XL ist ne feine Sache, aber leider nicht ganz so kostenlos


----------



## Spazz (7. April 2004)

ist exchange kostenlos?


----------



## zippir (7. April 2004)

Danke, aber die Art von Hilfe kann ich nicht gebrauchen.


----------

